# Авиация > До 1945 >  Самолеты завода Анатра, №7

## lindr

зав номер |	модиф.	| завод	| дата выпуска	| Эксплуатант	| БН	| примечания

	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Блерио-11	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Блерио-11	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Блерио-11	Анатра	1910-12	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1912	Россия				
	Хиони №1	Анатра	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1913	Россия		на поплавках опытный		
		Анатра		Россия				
	Фарман-16	Анатра	11.13	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Анатра	11.13	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Анатра	11.13	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Анатра	11.13	Россия				
28?	Фарман-16	Анатра	11.13	Россия				
29?	Фарман-22	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Анатра	1914	Россия				
44?	Фарман-22	Анатра	1914	Россия				
45?	Фарман-16	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Анатра	1914	Россия				
52	Фарман-16	Анатра	1914	Россия	Свс	Сев.КАО		
	Фарман-16	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Анатра	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Анатра	1914	Россия				
59?	Фарман-16	Анатра	1914	Россия				
60?	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия		контракт 03.15 4996/1786 на 28 машин		
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
87?	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
88	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
89	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
90	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
91	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1914	Россия				
92	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
93	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
94	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1914	Россия				
95	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1914	Россия				
96	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1914	Россия				
97	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
98	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1915	Россия		контракт 11.14 14701/6353 на 15 машин		
99	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1915	Россия				
100	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1915	Россия				
101	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1915	Россия				
102	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1915	Россия				
103	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1915	Россия				
104	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1915	Россия				
105	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1915	Россия				
106	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1915	Россия				
107	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1915	Россия				
108	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1915	Россия				
109	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1915	Россия				
110	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1915	Россия				
111	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1915	Россия				
112	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1915	Россия				
111?	Фарман-IV	Анатра	08.15	Россия		контракт 03.15 15145/20858 на 20 машин		
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
132?	Фарман-IV	Анатра	05.15	Россия				
133	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия		контракт 08.15 17393 на 40 машин		
134	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
135	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
136	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
137	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
138	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
139	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
140	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
141	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
142	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
143	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
144	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
145	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
146	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
147	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
148	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
149	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
150	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
151	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
152	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
153	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
154	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
155	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
156	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
157	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
158	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
159	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
160	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
161	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
162	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
163	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
164	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
165	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
166	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
167	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
168	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
169	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
170	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
171	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
172	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
173	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
174	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
175	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
176	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
177	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
178	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
179	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия				
180	Ньюпор-4	Анатра	1915	Россия		переделка в биплан		
181	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия		12-й КАО		
182	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия				
183	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия		12-й КАО		
184	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия				
185	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия		12-й КАО		
186	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия		12-й КАО		
187	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия		12-й КАО		
188	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия				
189	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия				
190	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия		потерян 27.07.16		
191	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия				
192	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия				
193	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия				
194	Анатра-Д	Анатра	31.05.16	Россия		6-й ААО		
195	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия				
196	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия				
197	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия				
198	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия				
199	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия				
200	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1915	Россия				
201	Вуазен	Анатра	02.12.15	Россия		контракт 05.15 4995/1785 на 30 машин		
202	Вуазен	Анатра	08.01.16	Россия				
203	Вуазен	Анатра	09.01.16	Россия				
204	Вуазен	Анатра	17.01.16	Россия				
205	Вуазен	Анатра	25.01.16	Россия				
206	Вуазен	Анатра	30.01.16	Россия		29-й ААО		
207	Вуазен	Анатра	31.01.16	Россия				
208	Вуазен	Анатра	07.02.16	Россия		испытания 1916 		
209	Вуазен	Анатра	08.02.16	Россия				
210	Вуазен	Анатра	23.02.16	Россия				
211	Вуазен	Анатра	12.02.16	Россия				
212	Вуазен	Анатра	17.02.16	Россия				
213	Вуазен	Анатра	22.02.16	Россия				
214	Вуазен	Анатра	03.03.16	Россия				
215	Вуазен	Анатра	03.03.16	Россия		2-й Авиапарк		
216	Вуазен	Анатра	05.03.16	Россия		2-й Авиапарк		
217	Вуазен	Анатра	08.03.16	Россия				
218	Вуазен	Анатра	11.03.16	Россия		испытания 1916 		
219	Вуазен	Анатра	12.03.16	Россия		испытания 1916 		
220	Вуазен	Анатра	18.03.16	Россия				
221	Вуазен	Анатра	16.03.16	Россия				
222	Вуазен	Анатра	21.03.16	Россия		7-й АД		
223	Вуазен	Анатра	18.03.16	Россия				
224	Вуазен	Анатра	21.03.16	Россия		7-й АД		
225	Вуазен	Анатра	22.03.16	Россия		7-й АД		
226	Вуазен	Анатра	23.03.16	Россия		2-й АОИ потерян 07.17		
227	Вуазен	Анатра	26.03.16	Россия				
228	Вуазен	Анатра	28.03.16	Россия				
229	Вуазен	Анатра	30.03.16	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
230	Вуазен	Анатра	31.03.16	Россия				
231?	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия		контракт 09.15 24756  на 30 машин		
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
246	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия		7-й АОИ		
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
260?	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1915	Россия				
261	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
262	Фарман-IV	Анатра	10.15	Россия				
263	Фарман-IV	Анатра	28.11.15	Россия				
264	Фарман-IV	Анатра	28.11.15	Россия				
265	Фарман-IV	Анатра	02.12.15	Россия				
266	Фарман-IV	Анатра	02.12.15	Россия				
267	Фарман-IV	Анатра	06.12.15	Россия				
268	Фарман-IV	Анатра	06.12.15	Россия				
269	Фарман-IV	Анатра	09.12.15	Россия				
270	Фарман-IV	Анатра	09.12.15	Россия				
271	Фарман-IV	Анатра	17.12.15	Россия				
272	Фарман-IV	Анатра	28.12.15	Россия				
273	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
274	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
275	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
276	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия		12-й КАО		
277	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия		12-й КАО		
278	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия		12-й КАО		
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
284?	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
285?	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1916	Россия		контракт 05.15 7122/2163 на 15 машин		
	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1916	Россия				
299?	Фарман-22-бис	Анатра	1916	Россия				
300?	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия		контракт 02.16 17393 на 50 машин		
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-IV	Анатра	1916	Россия				
350	Вуазен	Анатра	25.03.16	Россия				
351	Вуазен	Анатра	24.03.16	Россия				
352	Вуазен	Анатра	06.04.16	Россия				
353	Вуазен	Анатра	27.04.16	Россия				
354	Вуазен	Анатра	29.04.16	Россия				
355	Вуазен	Анатра	21.05.16	Россия				
356	Вуазен	Анатра	28.06.16	Россия				
357	Вуазен	Анатра	28.06.16	Россия				
358	Вуазен	Анатра	28.06.16	Россия				
359	Вуазен	Анатра	28.06.16	Россия				
	Вуазен	Анатра	1916	Россия				
361	Вуазен	Анатра	31.03.16	Россия				
362	Вуазен	Анатра	07.04.16	Россия		Николаев Судостроительный завод		
363	Вуазен	Анатра	07.04.16	Россия				
364	Вуазен	Анатра	07.04.16	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
365	Вуазен	Анатра	14.04.16	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
366	Вуазен	Анатра	18.04.16	Россия		7-й КАО, 7-й ИАО		
367	Вуазен	Анатра	19.04.16	Россия				
368	Вуазен	Анатра	19.04.16	Россия				
369	Вуазен	Анатра	22.04.16	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
370	Вуазен	Анатра	29.04.16	Россия				
371	Вуазен	Анатра	29.04.16	Россия				
372	Вуазен	Анатра	29.04.16	Россия		29-й ААО		
373	Вуазен	Анатра	30.04.16	Россия				
374	Вуазен	Анатра	30.04.16	Россия				
375	Вуазен	Анатра	03.05.16	Россия				
376	Вуазен	Анатра	02.05.16	Россия				
377	Вуазен	Анатра	02.05.16	Россия				
378	Вуазен	Анатра	02.05.16	Россия				
379	Вуазен	Анатра	02.05.16	Россия				
380	Вуазен	Анатра	02.05.16	Россия				
381	Вуазен	Анатра	02.05.16	Россия				
382	Вуазен	Анатра	02.05.16	Россия				
383	Вуазен	Анатра	26.05.16	Россия		ВМФ потерян 05.07.18		
384	Вуазен	Анатра	24.05.16	Россия		2-й Авиапарк		
385	Вуазен	Анатра	24.05.16	Россия				
386	Вуазен	Анатра	24.05.16	Россия				
387	Вуазен	Анатра	27.05.16	Россия				
388	Вуазен	Анатра	27.05.16	Россия		7-й КАО, 3-й ААО		
389	Вуазен	Анатра	31.05.16	Россия				
390	Вуазен	Анатра	31.05.16	Россия				
391	Вуазен	Анатра	04.06.16	Россия				
392	Вуазен	Анатра	07.06.16	Россия				
393	Вуазен	Анатра	08.06.16	Россия				
394	Вуазен	Анатра	09.06.16	Россия				
395	Вуазен	Анатра	11.06.16	Россия				
396	Вуазен	Анатра	14.06.16	Россия				
397	Вуазен	Анатра	20.06.16	Россия				
398	Вуазен	Анатра	20.06.16	Россия		2-й Авиапарк		
399	Вуазен	Анатра	21.06.16	Россия				
400	Вуазен	Анатра	21.06.16	Россия				
401	Вуазен	Анатра	30.06.16	Россия				
402	Вуазен	Анатра	30.06.16	Россия				
403	Вуазен	Анатра	30.06.16	Россия				
404	Вуазен	Анатра	30.06.16	Россия				
405	Вуазен	Анатра	30.06.16	Россия				
406	Вуазен	Анатра	30.06.16	Россия				
407	Вуазен	Анатра	30.06.16	Россия				
408	Вуазен	Анатра	30.06.16	Россия				
409	Вуазен	Анатра	30.06.16	Россия				
410	Вуазен	Анатра	30.06.16	Россия				
411	Вуазен	Анатра	16.07.16	Россия				
412	Вуазен	Анатра	09.07.16	Россия				
413	Вуазен	Анатра	09.07.16	Россия				
414	Вуазен	Анатра	12.07.16	Россия				
415	Вуазен	Анатра	12.07.16	Россия				
416	Вуазен	Анатра	15.07.16	Россия				
417	Вуазен	Анатра	20.07.16	Россия				
418	Вуазен	Анатра	20.07.16	Россия				
419	Вуазен	Анатра	20.07.16	Россия				
420	Вуазен	Анатра	22.07.16	Россия		11-й АОИ		
420	Анатра-ДМ	Анатра	1916	Россия		опытный		
421	Вуазен	Анатра	22.07.16	Россия		11-й АОИ		
422	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия		12-й КАО		
423	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия		11-й АОИ		
424	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия		11-й АОИ		
425	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
426	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия		11-й АОИ		
427	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
428	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия		23-й КАО		
429	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия		16-й КАО		
430	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
431	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
432	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
433	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия		23-й КАО потерян 21.08.17		
434	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
435	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
436	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия		23-й КАО		
437	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
438	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
439	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия		16-й КАО		
440	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
441	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		1-й КАО		
442?	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия		контракт 17393 02.16 на 20 машин		
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
459?	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
460	Анатра-Д	Анатра	02.17	Россия		1-й КАО		
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1916	Россия				
463	Анатра-Д	Анатра	13.08.16	Россия		1-й КАО		
464	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
465	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
466	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
467	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
468	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
469	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
470	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
471	Анатра-Д	Анатра	30.08.16	Россия		Одесская АШ		
472	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
473	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
474	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
475	Анатра-Д	Анатра	02.17	Россия		1-й КАО		
476	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
477	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
478	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
479	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
480	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия		16-й КАО		
481?	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
495?	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
496	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		1-й КАО		
497	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
498	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
499	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		1-й КАО		
500	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
501	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		1-й КАО		
502	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
503	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
504	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
505	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		1-й КАО		
506	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
507	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
508	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
509	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
510	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
511	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		6-й КАО		
512	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
513	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
514	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
515	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
516	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
517	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
518	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
519	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
520	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
521	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		8-й ИАО, 3-й ААО		
522	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
523	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
524	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
525	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия				
526	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1916	Россия		испытания 09.17		
527	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия		2-й Сиб.КАО, 5-й КАО		
528	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
529	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
530	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
531	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
532	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
533	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
534	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
535	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
536	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
537	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
538	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия		2-й Сиб.КАО		
539	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия		2-й Сиб.КАО		
540	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия		2-й Сиб.КАО		
541	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
542	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия		5-й КАО		
543	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
544	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
545	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
546	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
547	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
548	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
549	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
550	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия		1-й КАО		
551	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
552	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
553	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
554	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
555	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия		35-й АО		
556	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия		35-й АО		
557	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
558	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
559	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
560	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
561	Вуазен-И	Анатра	14.12.16	Россия		35-й АО		
562	Вуазен-И	Анатра	14.12.16	Россия		35-й АО		
563	Вуазен-И	Анатра	20.12.16	Россия		35-й АО		
564	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
565	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
566	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
567	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
568	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
569	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
570	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
571	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
572	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
573	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
574	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
575	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
576	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
577	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
578	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия		5-й КАО		
579	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
580	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
581	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
582	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
583	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
584	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
585	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
586	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
587	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
588	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
589	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
590	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
591	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
592	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
593	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
594	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
595	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия		1-й КАО		
596	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
597	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
598	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
599	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
600	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
601	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
602	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
603	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
604	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
605	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
606	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
607	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
608	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
609	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
610	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
611	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
612	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
613	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
614	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
615	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
616	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
617	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
618	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
619	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
620	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
621	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
622	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
623	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
624	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
625	Вуазен-И	Анатра	01.12.17	Россия		документ		
626	Вуазен-И	Анатра	1917	Россия				
627	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
628	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
629	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		7-й КАО		
630	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		7-й КАО		
631	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		7-й КАО		
632	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		7-й КАО		
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
646	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		РСФСР 51-й РАО		
647	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
648	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
649	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
650	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
651	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
652	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
653	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
654	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
655	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
656	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
657	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		3-й КАО		
658	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
659	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
660	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
661	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
662	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		3-й КАО		
663	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		3-й КАО		
664	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
665	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
666	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
667	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
668	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
669	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
670	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		6-й КАО		
671	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
672	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		6-й КАО		
673	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
674	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
675	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
676	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		2-й КАО		
677	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		2-й КАО		
678	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		2-й КАО		
679	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		2-й КАО		
680	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		3-й КАО		
681	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		3-й КАО		
682	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		3-й КАО		
683	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		1-й КАО		
684	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		1-й КАО		
685	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		1-й КАО		
686	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
687	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
688	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
689	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
690	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		2-й КАО		
691	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		3-й КАО		
692	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
693	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
694	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
695	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
696	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
697	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
698	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
699	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
700	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
701	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
702	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
703	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
704	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия		3-й КАО		
705	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
706	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
707	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	05.17	Россия		потерян при облете 09.05.17		
708	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	15.12.16	Россия				
709	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	15.12.16	Россия				
710	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	15.12.16	Россия				
711	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	15.12.16	Россия				
712	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	15.12.16	Россия				
713	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	23.12.16	Россия				
714	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	23.12.16	Россия				
715	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	30.12.16	Россия				
716	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	30.12.16	Россия				
717	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	30.12.16	Россия				
718	Фарман-20	Анатра	16.05.17	Россия		контракт 12.16 на 15 машин		
719	Фарман-20	Анатра	23.05.17	Россия				
720	Фарман-20	Анатра	02.06.17	Россия				
721	Фарман-20	Анатра	26.05.17	Россия				
722	Фарман-20	Анатра	27.06.17	Россия				
723	Фарман-20	Анатра	10.06.17	Россия				
724	Фарман-20	Анатра	26.06.17	Россия				
725	Фарман-20	Анатра	08.07.17	Россия				
726	Фарман-20	Анатра	01.07.17	Россия				
727	Фарман-20	Анатра	06.07.17	Россия				
728	Фарман-20	Анатра	15.07.17	Россия				
729	Фарман-20	Анатра	26.07.17	Россия				
730	Фарман-20	Анатра	10.08.17	Россия				
731	Фарман-20	Анатра	21.07.17	Россия				
732	Фарман-20	Анатра	29.07.17	Россия				
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1917	Россия		контракт 01.17 на 80 машин		
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1918	Украина				
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1918	Украина				
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1918	Украина				
	Фарман-20	Анатра	1918	Украина				
	Фарман-20	№9	1922	УССР				
	Фарман-20	Анатра		Россия		не собран?		
	Фарман-20	Анатра		Россия		не собран?		
	Фарман-20	Анатра		Россия		не собран?		
	Фарман-20	Анатра		Россия		не собран?		
	Фарман-20	Анатра		Россия		не собран?		
	Фарман-20	Анатра		Россия		не собран?		
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
773	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		20-й КАО		
774	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
775	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
776	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
777	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
778	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
779	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
780	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
781	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
782	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
783	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
784	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
785	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
786	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
787	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
788	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		36-й КАО сбит 15.10.17		
789	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		36-й КАО		
790	Анатра-Д	Анатра	1917	Россия				
791	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия				
792	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия				
793	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		4-й АО		
794	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия				
795	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		36-й КАО		
796	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		36-й КАО		
797	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		36-й КАО		
798	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		36-й КАО		
799	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия				
800	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		20-й КАО		
801	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия				
802	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия				
803	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		3-й АО		
804	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия				
805	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		20-й КАО		
806	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		Польский АО		
807	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		Украина, Добр.Ар		
808	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		Украина, Добр.Ар		
809	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		20-й КАО		
810	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		Польский АО		
811	АнаКлер	Анатра	1917	Россия		Польский АО, УССР 51-й РАО, 23-й РАО потерян 15.04.20		
812	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
813	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия		4-й АО		
814	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
815	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия		11-й АО, 3-й АО, Польша 1.LE		
816	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
817	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
818	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
819	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
820	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
821	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
822	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
823	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	05.11.17	Россия		испытания		
824	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
825	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
826	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
827	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	10.11.17	Россия		испытания		
828	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
829	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
830	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	22.11.17	Россия		испытания		
831	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
832	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия		Австро-Венгрия Filp 4		
833	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	18.11.18	Россия		испытания		
834	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
835	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
836	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
837	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
838	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
839	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
840	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	25.11.18	Россия		испытания		
841	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
842	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
843	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
844	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
845	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
846	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
847	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
848	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
849	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	04.12.17	Россия		испытания		
850	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
851	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
852	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
853	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
854	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
855	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
856	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
857	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
858	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1917	Россия				
859	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Россия				
860	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Россия				
861	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Россия				
862	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Россия				
863	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Австро-Венгрия	863			
	Анатра-ДЕ	Анатра	23.06.16	Россия				
	Анатра-ВХ	Анатра	1916	Россия		потерян 11.08.17		
	Анатра-ДИ	Анатра	1917	Россия				
1118	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Австро-Венгрия	010-175	Добр.Ар		
1119	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1120	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1170	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1171	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1172	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Австро-Венгрия	010-152	Добр.Ар		
1173	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Австро-Венгрия		УССР 51-й РАО		
1174	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1175	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1176	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1177	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1178	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1179	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1180	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1181	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1182	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1183	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1184	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Австро-Венгрия	010-159	Добр.Ар		
1185	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1186	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1187	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1188	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1189	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Австро-Венгрия		ВСЮР		
1190	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1191	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1192	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1193	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1194	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1195	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1196	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1197	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1198	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1199	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1200	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Австро-Венгрия		УССР 51-й РАО потерян 17.09.20		
1201	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Австро-Венгрия		УССР 51-й РАО		
1203	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Австро-Венгрия		УССР Одесская Авиашкола		
1204	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Австро-Венгрия		УССР Одесская Авиашкола		
1205	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1206	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1207	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1208	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1209	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1210	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1211	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1212	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1213	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1214	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1215	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1216	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1217	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1218	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1219	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1220	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1221	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1222	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1223	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918					
1224	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Австро-Венгрия		ВСЮР		
1225	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Австро-Венгрия		ВСЮР		
1226	Анатра-ДС	Анатра	1918	Австро-Венгрия		ВСЮР			

101	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
102	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
103	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
104	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
105	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
106	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
107	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		Добр.Ар. 1-й АО 		
108	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
109	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
110	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
111	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
112	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
113	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
114	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		Добр.Ар. 3-й АО 		
115	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
116	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
117	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
118	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		Добр.Ар. 3-й АО 		
119	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
120	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
121	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
122	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		Добр.Ар. 2-й АО 		
123	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
124	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
125	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
126	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		Добр.Ар. 2-й АО 		
127	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
128	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
129	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		Добр.Ар. 1-й АО 		
130	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		Добр.Ар. 2-й АО 		
131	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		Добр.Ар. 2-й АО 		
132	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
133	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
134	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
135	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
136	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
137	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
138	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
139	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
140	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
141	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
142	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
143	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
144	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
145	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
146	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
147	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
148	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
149	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
150	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия				
151	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
152	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
153	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
154	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
155	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
156	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
157	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
158	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
159	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
160	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
161	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
162	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
163	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
164	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
165	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
166	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
167	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
168	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
169	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
170	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
171	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
172	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
173	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
174	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
175	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
176	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
177	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
178	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
179	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
180	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
181	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
182	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
183	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
184	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
185	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
186	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
187	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
188	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
189	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
190	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
191	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
192	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
193	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
194	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
195	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
196	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
197	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
198	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
199	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		
200	Ньюпор-17	АнатраС	1917	Россия		недостроен		

1	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRODC	
2	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRODE	потерян 18.05.25
3	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRWOA	RRDLJ
4	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRODO	
5	У-8	№7	1924	СССР		
6	У-8	№7	1924	СССР		
7	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRDEK	ДЛ-7
8	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRDEW	ДЛ-8
9	У-8	№7	1924	СССР		
10	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRDES	ДЛ-10, СССР-101
11	У-8	№7	1924	СССР		
12	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRDEO	ДЛ-12, СССР-102
13	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRDEZ	ДЛ-13, СССР-103
14	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRUOA	
15	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRDEM	ДЛ-15, СССР-104
16	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRUOA	
17	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRUOB	
18	У-8	№7	1924	СССР		
19	У-8	№7	1924	СССР		
20	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRDLB	RRDEB, СССР-106
21	У-8	№7	1924	СССР		
22	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRDLC	RRDEC
23	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRMOB	ДЛ-23
24	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRDEP	ДЛ-24, СССР-107
25	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRDET	ДЛ-25, СССР-108
26	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRDEN	ДЛ-26
27	У-8	№7	1924	СССР		
28	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRDLE	
29	У-8	№7	1924	СССР	RRUOD	
30	У-8	№7	1924	СССР		
31	У-8	№7	1924	СССР		
32	У-8	№7	1924	СССР		
33	У-8	№7	1924	СССР

----------


## Бурундук

*lindr,* приветствую.

А откуда данные о выпуске 16 "Фарманов" и 2 "Блерио"? Вроде бы первый заказ, который выполнили мастерские - это 5 Farman IV в 1913 г., а до этого для авиашколы самолёты ввозили из-за рубежа.

Спасибо.

----------


## lindr

Надо посмотреть, вроде из Хроники Родионова первый заказ

----------


## Бурундук

*lindr*, спасибо. На этом сайте и на Warwick'е есть Хроники Родионова только с 1916 г.  Где-то есть и более ранние выпуски или просто упоминание в одном из годов? В 1916-м не нашёл.

----------


## lindr

> В 1916-м не нашёл.


Там много ретроспективы в следующих годах.

----------


## Бурундук

Не нашёл, к сожалению. И не нашёл списка источников: у него источники в квадратных скобках, их под 15000, но где расшифровка - не нашёл. Может, подскажете?

А вообще хорошо бы к историческим реестрам подкладывать ссылки на источники информации - потому как это забывается, а без источника доверия меньше.

----------


## lindr

Переработал реестр Анатры, добавил много заводских номеров. Добавил машины Симферопольского филиала.

----------


## Василий Гоголев

У-8 это "Конёк-Горбунок"? Если да, то почему У-8?

----------


## lindr

> У-8 это "Конёк-Горбунок"? Если да, то почему У-8?


А как по вашему его можно называть? Хиони №5?

----------


## lindr

Нашел много сдаточных актов вроде этого, обновил реестр

----------

